# Aldo Velani?



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

So, I've been wanting to pick up an older/estate pipe and bring it back to life since I picked up the pipe, and I kind scored what I think is a nice pipe on ebay today. Screeched it out by a penny! LOL I looked up the maker, and it seems they made some decent pipes. I liked the styling so I went for it.

VINTAGE ESTATE PIPE ALDO VELANI # 105 - eBay (item 170451946728 end time Mar-03-10 15:08:55 PST)

How'd I do, and where should I start? Doesn't look like it will need much reaming, but when you get a new estate pipe, do you automatically give it the ethanol and salt treatment? I plan on definitely working on the rim a bit, and cleaning and polishing the stem for sure.

Also, how the heck do you go about cleaning the gunk from those rusticated crevices?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Looks like a good deal to me. There doesn't look like there is much cake to ream. I'd give it a salt and alcohol treatment and clean up that mouthpiece. The outside doesn't look too bad maybe just a Magic Eraser?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I was bidding against you on that one. I did get the two Brebbias from the same seller though. It looks like a winner. Congrats!!!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL All's fair in love and war I guess? Yeah, that seller seemed to have some nice pipes that went for very reasonable prices. I'll be sure to post up some pics when she's all cleaned up. doesn't look like there's too terribly much work ahead of me.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice pipe! I guess it's a good thing I didn't see it, I likely would have bid it upwards of 20 bucks.

I'd give a ream as needed, the salk and alky, clean the stem out real well with alky and bristle cleaners and a bit of a toothpaste polishing.


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice catch, it's a beaut. I usually do a few salt/alcy treatments and thoroughly clean the stem on estates. Some hot water on a tooth brush usually takes care of light grime on rusticated pipes. Have fun


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

FiveStar said:


> LOL All's fair in love and war I guess? Yeah, that seller seemed to have some nice pipes that went for very reasonable prices. I'll be sure to post up some pics when she's all cleaned up. doesn't look like there's too terribly much work ahead of me.


If anything I cost you a few more dollars on that pipe. The only reason I bid on it was she said she would combine shipping on multiple pipes. I know I have bid against several of the members here and we have cost each other more than a few bucks. That is just how it goes sometimes.

This seller did have some good deals. I got these two Brebbias at a very low price:

I have been wanting a Brebbia for a while, now I will have two!!! She also had a Nording I tried to snipe but missed out on.


----------

